# My Nigerian buck



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Well, I FINALLY gave Breck a haircut, and here he is! He hated every minute of it, and one of the does in heat kept coming around and he would go berserk. :eyeroll: but I think he looks a lot better, and he's a different color now too.

The captions are below the pics they belong to, for some reason.









First is a recent pic









Here he's set up as best I could get him. Feel free to tell me what you all think of him!  he's to be my herd sire for who knows how long (since I couldn't afford another for quite a while anyway) not that I'd want another, I love him. He's a little shy, but sweet all the same. 









And from the front. I tried really hard to get one from behind, but he kept freaking out when I went behind him. 









And this one is just so you can see my little ND doelings behind him. They are tiny! I'm working on that, they were stunted when I got them, I think from tapeworms, yuk. They are four and a half months old, and only around 20 pound each. Once they're big enough, they will most likely be bred to him as well. 








Umm, yeah this pic was supposed to be first, sorry! This was a while back-just another before pic. 
Okay, I think that's it for now! Tell me what you think.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Well, here's a few pics of the five month old doelings. The black and white one is Dotty, and the black one is Moonbeam, for the white streak on her leg. (I think that's a pretty cool marking, never seen it like that before) they aren't really set up right, but any thoughts on them are welcome too.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Beautiful goats!!!!!!! <3


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Aw, thank you!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Dang, look at him! Would have never known that he was so tiny under all that hair, you missed the tail though :lol:

His rump is much nicer after that hair cut! His brisket vanished though! 

I'm gonna have to give you a critique in the morning though, I gotta milk goats, feed calves, and whatnot, then I'm going to bed.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I didn't MISS the tail, he wouldn't let me touch it! LOL I had enough of a time just trimming his back legs! Every time I touch 'em, he'd do a flip just about. 
besides, poor goats always look ridiculous with their tails trimmed, IMO.
BTW, even though his horns scare me a little, they make the BEST handles! I don't think I coulda done it without being able to hang onto those things, lol. He's much better behaved when I hold his horns than his collar.
Yeah, I'm kinda sad he has no brisket to speak of, but other than that, and a little toe out, I like him. I guess his rump could be a little flatter, lol (trying here  )
I guess he does look a lot smaller, but he's a pretty good size; about 90 lbs. I laugh because Our alpine buckling is taller than him and weighs like 25 -30 lbs less. Nigerians are solidly built!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Oh, yeah, and did I mention it was really windy while i was doing it, so I pretty much had hair in my eyes the whole time. Oh, and I'm really happy that he seems to walk uphill a bit! Obviously the other two doelings don't, so hopefully he'll help correct that for their kids. Though I'm hoping they'll grow out of that.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Lol, what happened to you, Lacie, have a memory lapse?  just kidding.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they're so cute!!! love your new girls. great to see they're healthy!!

there's a scraggly field goat that looks almost like your Breck. Breck is much more handsome and better put together though. love that face!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Thanks, yes they're doing fine, just not growing fast enough for me, lol! Though I think they're almost double the weight they were when I got them! So they're making progress.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Alrighty then.....

*Cons:*
Needs brisket
Rump is a bit steep 
Could definiately use a larger spring of rib 
Toe out in front
Lacks power in the front end assembly
Needs more depth into the rear barrel
Lacks width

*Pros:*
Nice uphill stature
Nice rear leg angle
Strong pasturns
Nice amount of body depth
Strong topline
Nice strength to the chine
Neck blends nicely into the withers
Neck blends well into what brisket he does have
Front legs are straight (no bowing)
Chest floor blends very well into the heart girth
Nice thurls
Nice bone pattern throughout
Nice rump length
Shoulders are nice and flat to the body
Has a masculine appearance, while keeping dairy character
Appears to have a correct bite
Doesn't look like he toes out in the rear

His head looks like it would be top heavy! Lol, only DQ is his horns. He's a pretty nice buck, I can see him correcting quite a bit in the two doelings in the pictures.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Yep, yep, all that is what I was thinking! Just not always sure how to put it into the right words yet, like "spring of rib" lol. 

Woohoo, the pros outweigh the cons!!!  :dance:
And don't bash my buddy's horns, I love 'em!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:laugh: I can show you a doe with a giant spring of rib, I'll have to take a picture of Peeps in the morning, she is always 10 miles wide, even if she is starving 
 Oh peeps.... she's so fat


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> . He's a pretty nice buck, I can see him correcting quite a bit in the two doelings in the pictures.


Pretty nice? Don't you mean awesome? Lol, just kidding, I know he's not perfect.  
I'm STILL working with the breeder to get him registered, it's taking a while cause she's moving or something. He has Twincreeks bloodlines, and the farm name of the breeder was Haven Acres (they're changing it, part of why it's taking so long) 
I quite agree... They have their faults, many more than him, I'm afraid, but I love em too. Can't wait to see what Ella's kids will look like (she's not pictured, but she is bred to him, for those that wondered)

BTW, in case you were wondering, Moonbeam's name had nothing to do with your Moon. Seriously, I didn't even think of that when I named her; she just has this striking white leg, and white frosting in some places, so I wanted to go with something in the night sky.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Haha, to be honest with you...I didn't even remember what they were named  I know, bad of me right? It just didn't stick and I didn't give it a second though. I know 3 different ladies with goats, other than you and they have does named Moonbeam.

I DO remember Ella though!

I have some naming advise for you though, NEVER name one of your animals Joeline! It will be the meanest thing ever and try to kill you! And Hosana, don't name them that either....


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Here's Ella. Not set up, I know.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Lol, what's so bad about the name Joeline I wonder? Maybe it's a goat thing...I can see why Hosana would be a little hard to live with though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh no, Joeline was a cow..... a cow that would kill you.... I think it was my bad though because she was named Joeline after the Dolly Parton song (that how you spell her last name?) So.....

But Hosana was a witchy goat, with a snooty smug attitude.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

And Ella is getting huge! When is she due?

And to be specific, Hosana is pronounced "Ho Zah Nuh" 

She was a crappy goat, did well in shows though.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Uhh, hehe, yeah, about that... That pic is old, I was feeding her too much at the time (well, she was feeding herself too much, I was group feeding some, and she was getting too much)Apparently, she wasn't even bred, or else a LOT later than I thought, cause I put her with Breck not long ago (cause I started suspecting her of not being bred) and she came into heat! Craziness. So I think she just got bred like a week and half ago or something, so January, I guess? Unless she still didn't take, which would make me really mad.
I was pretty disapointed, cause half the reason I got her (other than that she and Breck were a package deal and I wanted him really bad) was cause I wanted babies soon. Now I've gotta wait another five months, sigh.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well then! Little chubby thing is what she was :laugh:

Well babies at some point is better than no babies at all right


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Definitely! I'm excited, and time flies anyway. Before you know it, I'll be out there shivering with happiness (and cold) :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol, you could have bred her for spring babies but no, you'll be out there freezing....in the cold....and mud.... HAVE FUN! 
I'm cruel arent I? :lol:
Oh, goodness, I read on the internet today that this winter is supposed to be the coldest, frostbitiest, most freezing winter we've ever had. NOT looking forward to it! I have piglets due in december!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Sarah, I'm in your shoes right now, my doe is quite large! The boys (wethers) lost their "winter weight" but she never really did! She's just starting to slim out, but she is still a chunky girl!!!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

:ROFL: yeah, I know, I'm crazy! Lol but I don't really care- she's the only one that'll be kidding in the dead of winter anyways. I think I'm going to make a pen right outside the door of the house when she's getting close, so I won't have to traipse out to the barn every ten minutes to check on her. Actually, I wasn't sure she wasn't bred- I was hoping she was, so I was kinda surprised she came into heat. Probably wouldn't have planned for jan. babies. But, my bday's in January, so I'll pretend it's a birthday present to myself.


----------

